# Stupid Thing To Do



## sammie.b (May 4, 2011)

Good morning Ladies

Today is d13 of 2ww, and i eventually gave in and did a hpt, which came back positive -  yay i hear you all saying - but the hpt was 4 months past the expiry date, i knew this before i had any of my treatment, so why didnt i just throw them away then, so now i'm totally thrown cos obviously i want to be happy but i'm also thinking what it the test is wrong, how stupid have i been


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would say you have a geniune BFP.  I don't think 4 months would make that much difference, but go and buy another one today if you are worried.

I tested 12 days past ET and I got a BFP and I now have a son.

Good luck.
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Sammieb

You can easily solve the problem and get yourself down to your local supermarket to get that bfp confirmed with a new test and then your worry can stop.

xx


----------



## sammie.b (May 4, 2011)

Think i'm just gunna wait until tomoz for the OTD, thanks for your replies ladies


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Good luck hope time flies, do you go to the gp for testing?


----------



## kirsthull (May 6, 2011)

good luck , fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## sammie.b (May 4, 2011)

Fraggles said:


> Good luck hope time flies, do you go to the gp for testing?


No, we're back at the hospital at 12noon tomoz


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Sammieb how are you doing?


----------



## emmabar1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sammieb any news,hope u got ur bfp


----------



## emmabar1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sammie.b  I have just read ur other post and im so sorry to hear about ur cat,it made me cry reading ur post.I am a huge cat lover and they grow that close to you they are like ur babys. I realy hope the dog was put down,does not deserve to live.

Please let us know how u are?


----------



## sammie.b (May 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies, sorry for the delay in replying    -    we goy a BFP on 9th May,  and so now we are on another 2ww, lol,  all this waiting is doing my head in


----------



## sammie.b (May 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, sorry for delay in replying  -    we got a BFP on 9thmay  -  now we have another 2ww for the 7wk scan,  ahhhhh,  all this waiting is doing my head in, lol


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hurrah Sammieb that is my birthday so a lovely belated birthday pressie for me to hear your wonderful news. I am stoked for you. xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Forgot to say Sammieb when I got my bfp I realised the 2WW was just training and preparation for the 37 ww you are now on. ;-)


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

sammie.b said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for delay in replying - we got a BFP on 9thmay - now we have another 2ww for the 7wk scan, ahhhhh, all this waiting is doing my head in, lol


Oh congratulations. I'm so, so pleased for you. I like to think that somehow, somewhere, your lovely cat is watching over you. xxx


----------



## sammie.b (May 4, 2011)

Oh congratulations. I'm so, so pleased for you. I like to think that somehow, somewhere, your lovely cat is watching over you. xxx
[/quote]

Thanks MandyPandy, i'm sure yr right, Sebbie will be watching over us somewhere,


----------



## emmabar1 (Aug 5, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

congratulations on your


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sammieb. Mega-Congrats. Fantastic news.   
Take care. Ali Xxx


----------



## Linsley27 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sammieb, I am so sorry to hear about your cat   

I have a little cat and a little dog and would be devastated if anything happened to them xx

Fate has a funny way of doing things to us, a huge congratulations on your BFP, good luck for your first scan xxx


Love Lou xx


----------

